# EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Hi All,
Well I have an EOS on pre-order but after reading about the water leaks here I must admit I am a bit sceptical suddenly.
Then on top of everything the price was released. I think it is way overpriced - completely and utterly crazy.
Suddenly the TT started making sense. Yes the Coupe is not an open top and has 2 silly rear seats and the Roadster has a open top but 2 seats only.
Now it boils down to me between the Roadster and the EOS.
This is of course if you do not need 2 extra seats.
I just received the TT Roadster prices and all and yes it is actually within a few cents the same price as the EOS ! 
If 4 seats is not an issue .. what would YOU have done ???
I think I know what I am going to do ...















Cheers
Kasi ( From COLD London)
*


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*

Hi 
This will not help , the Mrs has the EOS i have a [old] modified TT ,[I'm TTOC Rep and member ] , no leaks on the eos , good quality great car , TT is faster








For TT info try the TT Forum , there is a MK2 section http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*

I've had 3 Mk1 TT vehicles (180FWD, 225AWD and 180AWD) and my wife has an EOS 2.0T DSG that we drive plenty. In comparison of those cars, the TT felt more sporty and "sports car" but still isnt as aggressive as a BMW Z4 or S2000. Although the torque of the TT was better than those two other cars.
Depends on what you want/need. The EOS is an amazing car, but you'd need wheels/tires/suspension to make it handle anywhere near as good as the TT. And of course if you are a huge fan of AWD, its not even worth a comparison.
If they were the same price I might consider the TT for myself -- but I know my wife prefers the EOS because its got a practical trunk and can actually comfortably fit 4 adults. Cheers!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_*
If 4 seats is not an issue .. what would YOU have done ???
*

Taking delivery of our Eos a few hours from now, so I can't say yet whether or not leaks are a concern on our car in particular. However, I did test drive it and checked it over yesterday, and there is no evidence that the car has been wet inside during transportation, etc.
The evidence _seems_ to be stacking up supporting the concept that keeping the roof seals properly maintained with Krytox mitigates the majority of the roof leak concerns. (waiting for Micheal's follow up post on this subject). I'm not suggesting this is a silver bullet that will fix every roof problem, but it may significantly reduce the number of concerns reported.
After participating in this forum over the past several months, I am becoming more confident that the roof leak issue affects only a small percentage of the overall Eos's on the road.
I can't really comment yet on my overall impression of the car, since my current experience is limited to about a 20km test drive, and about an hour or so looking the car over in detail, but my initial impression is that this is going to be a really great car.
I'll be honest, if I didn't need/want a rear seat, I probably would not have been shopping in this class of auto. I would have been looking at two seater thoruoghbred sports cars, where handling and performance are the staples of their appeal.
I can't really say how pricing stacks up in Canada between the Eos and the TT's, I never made the comparison. The Eos is expensive, but feature for feature, against other cars in it's class, there is nothing else out there right now that competes for overall value. IMHO.
Kevin


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*

Hi all,
Tx a lot for your comments so far.
If you might have followed my earlier posts I was quite keen but the price has really put me off. I can afford a more expensive car but somewhere there are limits.
Just in comparison to the same price class I have added a few cars that is within $1k of the EOS 2.0 T DSG :
BMW 330i Auto
Audi A6 2,7 Tdi MultiTronic
A4 Cabrio 2.0 T Manual
Merc C350 Elegance Auto
The SLK 200 Kompressor is about $1200.00 more.
350Z Coupe within $1k
TT 2.0 Coupe cheaper
TT Roadster manual less than $1k more.
I hope you guys can see what I mean.
I know most of you are happy EOS owners and my last wish is to put you off your car but I am sorry I can not see that I have to pay the same amount for the cars above than for an EOS ?
After searching for these stats I think I am 100% convinced.
All the best and good wishes with your EOS's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*

Cassie,
The Eos isn't the right choice for everyone, you have to go with the best choice for your needs and desires. Wishing you extreme happiness with whatever your eventual choice is.
Car pricing in SA must be considerably different than in Canada. I'm not familiar with pricing on all the cars on your list, but of the ones I am familiar with, I'm pretty certain they would not be in the same price category here.
Anyway, you have a selection of great cars to choose from, go for it!
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 9:08 AM 2-17-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_Hi all,
Just in comparison to the same price class I have added a few cars that is within $1k of the EOS 2.0 T DSG :
BMW 330i Auto
Audi A6 2,7 Tdi MultiTronic
A4 Cabrio 2.0 T Manual
Merc C350 Elegance Auto
The SLK 200 Kompressor is about $1200.00 more.
350Z Coupe within $1k
TT 2.0 Coupe cheaper
TT Roadster manual less than $1k more.


In the US the cheapest of these are at minimum $5000 above the base price of the Eos, most are $10,000 more and the SLK is almost $15,000 more, so our decision is a bit easier.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_Hi all,

I hope you guys can see what I mean.


I think you're making a really good point. For the money of an Eos, there are getting to be some excellent alternative choices for a fun car. In addition to your list, and coming out for MY2008...Look at The refreshed Infiniti G35 coupe, there's also coupe or convertible variants of the BMW 1 series to consider. 
Its been a long time since I've even considered any sort of American car, but for the price of a fully loaded 3.2 Eos, I also have to consider a 2008 Dodge Challenger R/T, and friends...that car has 425 horsepower and I absolutely guarantee you its gonna hold its residual value like the original R32...where people are still averaging 85% after 3 years. I'd like to be proud of American cars again. This thing is being made in Canada, what do the Canadians here think about it?











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:27 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_I have an EOS on pre-order but after reading about the water leaks here I must admit I am a bit sceptical suddenly.

Cassie:
Relax about the water leaks - I learned what the solution is at my VW dealer last Thursday. It is simple. I'm going to write a post about it, it will take me a little while to write it up, though.
Michael


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_
Just in comparison to the same price class I have added a few cars that is within $1k of the EOS 2.0 T DSG :
BMW 330i Auto
Audi A6 2,7 Tdi MultiTronic
A4 Cabrio 2.0 T Manual
Merc C350 Elegance Auto
The SLK 200 Kompressor is about $1200.00 more.
350Z Coupe within $1k
TT 2.0 Coupe cheaper
TT Roadster manual less than $1k more.


Your comparisons
If you're after a convertable, which I believe most people who are considering the Eos have as their priority, there is the A4 (softtop), SLK (2 seats), TT roadster (2 seats and softtop) in your list.
A two seater was not an option for me (I already have a two seater convertable as well as the EOS), and to get the spec of the Audi up to the spec of the Eos, it would have cost WAY more.
Each to their own, and I' wouldn't turn down any of the cars in your list but, for me, it's an easy choice. Oh, and no leaks on my Eos in eight months and LOADS of rain (damn the English weather!!).


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Cassie,
The Eos isn't the right choice for everyone, you have to go with the best choice for your needs and desires. Wishing you extreme happiness with whatever your eventual choice is.
Car pricing in SA must be considerably different than in Canada. I'm not familiar with pricing on all the cars on your list, but of the ones I am familiar with, I'm pretty certain they would not be in the same price category here.
Anyway, you have a selection of great cars to choose from, go for it!
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 9:08 AM 2-17-2007_

Hi Kevin,
Tx for your post. I asked the dealer about the pricing and the VW dealer said we are R150 k (just over $20k more expensive than the US).
The AUDI guy said R100k. (roughly $14k)
He then send me the TT Brochure and one of the main claim to fame adverts is the pricing. In SA we have some serious laws to advertise against another competitor but strangely it is in here (but it is a dealer copy) so the TT dealers will go full out and lay it against the Merc 200 SLK , BMW etc ...
Again (except the leaks) I loved the EOS since I saw it (thanks Michael) in Geneva.
My full and final decission was just made : My wife is not the car type and when I showed her the EOS she was mildly surprised and I could see an attraction.
I just received a message from South Africa ( I am back in Libya now) and she took some TT pics through the dealer window ... 
If you wanna get it next week in the Alps ... this is it (and have not had IT in 6 weeks







) so guys I am doing my full and final TT order on Monday.
You guys have a great car and I will always wonder if I made the right decission especially when I want the kids with me / us in the car.
Then again there is a Touareg in the stable as well















Cheers mate (and thanks again)
Cassie


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
In the US the cheapest of these are at minimum $5000 above the base price of the Eos, most are $10,000 more and the SLK is almost $15,000 more, so our decision is a bit easier.

Exactly mate,
If their was not these massive differences and the TT cost cutting I would have looked at just the EOS.
I wish you guys many a great mile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I think you're making a really good point. For the money of an Eos, there are getting to be some excellent alternative choices for a fun car. In addition to your list, and coming out for MY2008...Look at The refreshed Infiniti G35 coupe, there's also coupe or convertible variants of the BMW 1 series to consider. 
Its been a long time since I've even considered any sort of American car, but for the price of a fully loaded 3.2 Eos, I also have to consider a 2008 Dodge Challenger R/T, and friends...that car has 425 horsepower and I absolutely guarantee you its gonna hold its residual value like the original R32...where people are still averaging 85% after 3 years. I'd like to be proud of American cars again. This thing is being made in Canada, what do the Canadians here think about it?


Exactly.
Sadly South African are not mad about American cars so we have a very limited market for them (they withdrew from the market together with the French makers during the apartheid years.
But they are all backbut they do not bring the performance cars (those that we want) like even the Mustang !!! 
They will sell thousands but I have to see them in Libya if I want to see them. Tripoli has 3 of the lastest Mustangs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love this Dodge Challenger and I hope Dodge brings it (they are just back in SA after many many years) but the mistake they made is to only introduce the Caliber in SA and the press and Saffers has no love for it. (Right or worng).
For me the Challnger or the Mustang - any day


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Cassie:
Relax about the water leaks - I learned what the solution is at my VW dealer last Thursday. It is simple. I'm going to write a post about it, it will take me a little while to write it up, though.
Michael

Lo Michael, (hope you are well - Tue in Swiss for 10 days







)
I hear what you say and sorry it 's not so much about the water leaks - it is purely completely wrongly priced in SA.
To give you another idea on prising and maybe this will make then even more sense as you can then check it against your cars :
The EOS 2.0 T DSG and TT Coupe 2.0 T Auto is within R2k (less than $300) in prising from each other. R371k vs the TT 's R374k
The Golf Gti DSG is R253k
So my question then is your Gti Golf (same engine) R120 k cheaper (about $17 500) less !
The more I think the more I see VW (SA) has the EOS wayyyyyy overpriced !!!








Cheers,
Cassie


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_

Each to their own, and I' wouldn't turn down any of the cars in your list but, for me, it's an easy choice. Oh, and no leaks on my Eos in eight months and LOADS of rain (damn the English weather!!).









Yip I agree.
Last thing in my yard is a Merc 350 or even the 330 BMW - every second guy in SA has one








All the best with your EOS ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers
Cassie


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Cassie:
Relax about the water leaks - I learned what the solution is at my VW dealer last Thursday. It is simple. I'm going to write a post about it, it will take me a little while to write it up, though.
Michael

Missed this post.....Your follow up could make people bow down and worship you Michael. It's a grand statement to make!!















(lets hope I never need to use it







)


----------



## Former Texan (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*

I've had my Eos for 3 months now. Though I keep it garaged and have other cars, I have made it a point to take the Eos to work or just for a spin whenever it rains, if only because I'd rather discover any problems earlier than later. I'm happy to say I have had zero problems with water intrusion. I recall one storm in particular in which the wind was whipping the water at the car and the rain sounded like hammers on the tin roof. I pulled in the garage and inspected every seal - no water got into the car.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_
Missed this post.....Your follow up could make people bow down and worship you Michael. It's a grand statement to make!!















(lets hope I never need to use it







)

I met Michael and we are both into Flying. Needless to say we never got to Flying. VW of all sorts was on he menu http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for your inputs into these forums Michael. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_
The EOS 2.0 T DSG and TT Coupe 2.0 T Auto is within R2k (less than $300) in prising from each other. R371k vs the TT 's R374k
The Golf Gti DSG is R253k
So my question then is your Gti Golf (same engine) R120 k cheaper (about $17 500) less !
The more I think the more I see VW (SA) has the EOS wayyyyyy overpriced !!!








Cheers,
Cassie

I guess its the market, in the US a package 0 GTI (we don't get the freedom to order our cars to spec like in other markets) is around $21K while a base 2.0T EOS starts right about $28K(VW wanted the lowest 4 seat hardtop convertible in the U.S. and undercutting the Pontiac G6) 
It really isn't fair to compare the TT Coupe to the Eos as the VW is a convertible and only comes in that configuration. if the Eos were available as just a coupe it would be less expensive..the upcoming Scirocco (if its still on track) would make a better comparo.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
This thing is being made in Canada, what do the Canadians here think about it?










Personally I love the look of the new Challenger. But that stands to reason, as a teenager in the mid to late seventies, challengers, chargers, cudas, chevelles, camaros, stangs, etc., were the cars we were buying as 10 year old toss outs, and driving the bag off of 'em. If only we had known.
These retro style cars strike a chord with us "old" guys lamenting why we ever sold these cars in the first place.
But alas, it was the wife's turn for a toy, and the Eos will be a great fit for her, if I could afford it, I wouldn't hesitate for even a moment to add a Challenger to the stable (assuming you could actually get your hands on one).
Kevin








PS At least they went retro with this car, not like the screw up on the Charger.

_Modified by just4fun at 8:29 AM 2-18-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 8:39 AM 2-18-2007_


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (swordfish1)*

As a former owner of a SUV, my childern mostly grown-up, it was time for a car I wanted. 
The number 1 requirement was my new car had to be a convertible !
This narrowed my search. I did not want a soft-top, but since I still drag around 1 child with friends I needed a 4 seater. The EOS fits perfectly and truley has been the 1 st car purchsase I did not regret I love this car!
Even with comparing the EOS to Volvo or Ford's product coming to market, the sunroof is the deal maker, with the privacy shield open this car always just feels great.
Sure for the money there are a lot of options, but a regular coupe would not have worked for what I wanted.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (lilj1969)*

Hi All,
I must just maybe clarify that I opted for the TT Roadster (which is a little over budget) but only a few bucks dearer than the EOS.
So for me it was eventually price (in SA).
VW SA will learn a big lesson and I for one do not think it will be a "killer seller" like it is supposed to be. Purely because of price.
It should have been a R100k cheaper at $40k and then they would have sold loads ... with Xenon's and a few options (DSG and Wheels) it is now close to $60k which puts out way out of it's league.
A great car that is lost now (in SA). 
I will eat my words - watch this space








Cheers
Cassie


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (Gunship)*

I think you have opted wisely. VW is marketing cars where you live radically different than here in the U.S. What are they thinking? Who knows. In any event enjoy your new car once you get it. It is after all your money that bought it.
Andy


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Gunship
With respect I think you're being unfair to the Eos. Way out of its league? What league? Price alone can't constitute a choice, or shouldn't. Specific wants and needs, yes. Then desire and button pushing kicks in. You're comparing 2 seater convs, a 2+2 coupe, 4 seater saloons, including a big diesel. Holymoly, let the heart run free! If you just want 2 seat FUN, and save money go for the Mazda MX5/Miata. To me the league is the A4 (but soft top), Mercedes (but soft), Volvo (poor mid range acceleration) the Eos, and the new BMW. Only one has a sunroof, which for me is a big factor in temperate climes. My Eos cost $66k in the UK, $12k less than the nearest A4 (but Eos no 4wd), and the same less probably than the equivalent new BMW. If Audi wake up and do a quattro hard top, then to me the choice will be harder next time. If I didn't need seats the TT would be great. Good luck, and have fun.
John


_Modified by GurnyGub at 11:13 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs TT Coupe and Roadster (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_I think you have opted wisely. VW is marketing cars where you live radically different than here in the U.S. What are they thinking? Who knows. In any event enjoy your new car once you get it. It is after all your money that bought it.
Andy 

Thanks Andy that is kind of you.
Cheers
Cassie


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_Gunship
With respect I think you're being unfair to the Eos. Way out of its league? What league? Price alone can't constitute a choice, or shouldn't. Specific wants and needs, yes. Then desire and button pushing kicks in. You're comparing 2 seater convs, a 2+2 coupe, 4 seater saloons, including a big diesel. Holymoly, let the heart run free! If you just want 2 seat FUN, and save money go for the Mazda MX5/Miata. To me the league is the A4 (but soft top), Mercedes (but soft), Volvo (poor mid range acceleration) the Eos, and the new BMW. Only one has a sunroof, which for me is a big factor in temperate climes. My Eos cost $66k in the UK, $12k less than the nearest A4 (but Eos no 4wd), and the same less probably than the equivalent new BMW. If Audi wake up and do a quattro hard top, then to me the choice will be harder next time. If I didn't need seats the TT would be great. Good luck, and have fun.
John

_Modified by GurnyGub at 11:13 AM 2-19-2007_

Hi John,
My English is not good - so sorry. Price and price only league.
A sunroof is important for YOU. Not for me at all. You are in the UK.
We have your Summer in Winter - it is a big difference.
Just to sumamrize (as I am packing for GVA). I had an EOS on pre-order but once the price came it was a massive schock to me. It is way overpriced (for me). I just want to give you an examplewhat is available for that price.
I think it is a great car. But when the wifey (which has not a clue about cars) said she loved the new TT - the deal was done.
Suddenly she started driving my Touareg as well - so seating is no problem now.
You live once - enjoy it and drive the car you want they say. Same as a good mattress - you use it an avergae of 1/3 of your life








Cheers
Cassie (ofline about 10 days)


----------

